# Tom Barr Buce tank!



## plantbrain (30 Jul 2014)




----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (30 Jul 2014)

Awesome Tom.
Some nice flora and fauna in there!


----------



## The_Iceman (30 Jul 2014)

I really love this tank!
A nice piece of art!


----------



## plantbrain (30 Jul 2014)

The scape has a few more months off before it develops, Buce foregrounds take some time, but they are really special and develop into beautiful gardens. Most are just tossed in and the aquarist do not try to really develop and grow the genus. They tend to be concerned with selling them or happen to have bought a large mat from a collector who took the plants from a wild stream. I think good horticulture and growth is the responsible method. 

I think many will not risk such a tank due to BBA and algae issues, but they are quite easy to care for. I've been picking at this tank more than the last version, but it's fairly close to what I wanted, but now it's just time and patience. 
My 180 Gallon requires a little work, this one hardly any now. 

So that leaves a reef(not much work there) and the 120 Gallon which is the trim and hack tank.
Wet/dry filters and sumps, not a whole lot of cleaning and work really. 

I hate taking pics or videos of this tank, I need to put a shade or adjust the lights way down to prevent all the reflection, you can see the tank from 4 sides, so it's a PITA.


----------



## Alje (30 Jul 2014)

Nice Tom
Any husbandry tips for Bucephalandra ?
How can I become a registered member on 'Barr report' as I only have a hotmail email address ?
Thanks


----------



## Michael W (30 Jul 2014)

I have two types of Buce from one of our forum sponsors, I've kept them since Christmas and I have noticed that there are at least 3-4 very tiny Buce just sitting on the substrate. Their sizes are no more than 1cm long with tiny green leaves. I know you have a lot of Buce in your tank Tom, but do you notice anything similar regarding spotting these tiny Buce? I did inspect the plants upon receiving them from a friend and only saw one noticeable Buce which came with the two I received. The only reason I could think of why this may have happened was perhaps due to a tiny part of the rhizome from one of the two plants having separated when I was moving the plants around and forming a new plant, but I don't know.


----------



## plantbrain (30 Jul 2014)

The small ones are just that, small plants, over time, they end up getting much larger. All the so called dwarf and other mini types seem to be much larger after you grow them out in rich aquarium conditions, they might be just stunted and smaller from natural systems, where many of them come from when wild collected. 

Such jungle streams are not known for having high nutrient content. 
So they get larger and grow well in our tanks if you add fertilizers and do not play that less is best monkey business. 

Go figure.[DOUBLEPOST=1406758175][/DOUBLEPOST]





Alje said:


> Nice Tom
> Any husbandry tips for Bucephalandra ?
> How can I become a registered member on 'Barr report' as I only have a hotmail email address ?
> Thanks



Same as all the spammers that register there with a dozen proxy ISP's 
I ban a dozen a day or more. 

I think the plants handle higher light than many assume, they also do well in sediment, but make sure there's ample flow to the root zones. Mini/Catherine seemed to do the best in ADA AS, Black skeleton king is a lousy Buce for aquarium, Green SK is good though.


----------



## Dominic (31 Jul 2014)

This is awesome, one of the most unique tanks i have seen, and has really made me want to give buces a try in a similar fashion. Everything, in terms of hardscape, plants, livestock and locations mingle and suit each other perfectly. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Alje (31 Jul 2014)

Not possible, if I try and register with a Hotmail address (only email I use) this message is displayed


Due to spam problems, many "free" public email servers have had their domains banned. If you are using a "free" public email account, please register with a legitimate or different email address. You will need to change your email address in order to continue. If you think this is done in error, please click here to contact the administrator.


----------



## James O (31 Jul 2014)

Get an aol account.  It's free and everyone stopped using them years ago...

....except me 

Lovely tank and plants. Shame they're so darned expensive over here.  Thanks for sharing Tom

Btw what are the little swimmers you have in there!


----------



## plantbrain (31 Jul 2014)

Alje said:


> Not possible, if I try and register with a Hotmail address (only email I use) this message is displayed
> 
> 
> Due to spam problems, many "free" public email servers have had their domains banned. If you are using a "free" public email account, please register with a legitimate or different email address. You will need to change your email address in order to continue. If you think this is done in error, please click here to contact the administrator.




Yahoo works[DOUBLEPOST=1406825764][/DOUBLEPOST]Albino neons
About 150, they do better than I thought they might.


----------



## hixy (26 Oct 2015)

wow that is amazing.beautiful


----------



## Dave wants nano (29 Oct 2015)

Cool tank! Has a nature feel about it.


----------



## rebel (29 Oct 2015)

Hi Tom, Are you doing EI etc for this? How about light levels, I've found that BUCE may not be so good with high light? (perhaps it's my CO2 though!).


----------

